# mit Windows Media Player streamen



## so_nen_käse (16. März 2007)

Hi...
erst mal vorweg...streams aus nen internetradio/ ner kostenlosen filmquelle mitzuschneiden (z.B. mit Winamp Streamripper) ist so weit ich weis ja legal...
wenn net, oder es einschränkungen gibt bitte sagen, dan hat sich der post nämlich....
Also:
ich würd gern nen video-stream von wackenradio.com anschaun...und gleichzeitig mitstreamen...
mein problem: der stream öffnet automatisch mit dem windows media player...
nun...
1.gibt es ein plugin( am besten gratis) für den windos media player
2.lässt sich der link mms://84.19.179.46/woa/woa2006_07.wmv irgendwie mit winamp öffnen?

jo fals es nen lösung gibt bitte schnell antworten....
am besten über icq da ich net weis wann ich wieder in das forum hir schau...
272794406
Danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## GarGod (16. März 2007)

> am besten über icq da ich net weis wann ich wieder in das forum hir schau...



Wie wärs noch mit nem 100€ Schein?

schonmal probiert die URL direkt mit Winamp zu öffnen?


----------



## so_nen_käse (16. März 2007)

ok wo kann man bei Winamp ne URL öffnen?
hab keine möglichkeit gefunden.....
wäre über Hife sehr froh, da ich net so die ahnung hab....

AUSERDEM..... was is an der Bitte mir über ICQ zu antworten so schlimm....
ich wohne in nem Internat, und unser lieber proxy-server spert ca 80% aller Foren....
jedoch nicht ICQ2GO, weshalb ich gebeten hab mir so zu antworten.
sry, aber dein Zitat und der Kommentar dazu waren Unnötig und fürn Ars**


----------



## FingerSkill (16. März 2007)

Sry aber ich bin fuer das schliessen dieses Threads.

Soviel zur Konflikt bekaempfung


----------

